# Fresh Foods Manufacturing Co. Recalls Chicken Products due to Possible Listeria Contamination



## Rings Я Us (Nov 1, 2017)

Older report but some may have product still.
 10/20/17
https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/porta...-archive/archive/2017/recall-114-2017-release


----------

